# any xbmc live users?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

I was playing with the live disk the other day and booted up (without an install) just to check it out, and I was not able to access my HDs with all the media files. I would recognize a external USB device, but nothing more.

I actually tried to join the forums, but I suspect you need to know someone, because I've been denied twice for spaming issues.

Anyway, I'm getting ready to build a HTPC and will run the windows version with that, but I wanted to install XBMC live on my old computer and take it place as just a media PC.

Anyone here use it, who could give me some tips?

Thanks


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I used it briefly but gave up and switched to wmc7. Sorry can't help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I also had problems with the live CD, but a full install seemed to work fine. That being said, I've opted to dump all media front-ends for the good old windows desktop and a small mouse/keyboard remote. Everyone in my family is computer literate, so not having to re-learn a pretty front-end actually is more fast and simple for us.

From my brief time with XMBC, and all frontends for that matter, is that if you need simplicity for other members of your house, or want that extra bling, they're great, but be prepared to put in serious install and maintenance to keep everything running as intended.

Do a full install and see what you think.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

Generic said:


> I was playing with the live disk the other day and booted up (without an install) just to check it out, and I was not able to access my HDs with all the media files. I would recognize a external USB device, but nothing more.
> 
> I actually tried to join the forums, but I suspect you need to know someone, because I've been denied twice for spaming issues.
> 
> ...


I never just booted the live cd itself.. but I did install it and use it on my man cave Home Theater PC and it works awesome. There is nothing that thing won't play. the live versino runs on ubuntu so its easy to add other stuff to it if you want.

I also run XBMC on my Windows 7 Machine in my Living room. I basically use windows media center as my menu to netflix, DVR, Hulu Plus and XBMC. WMC even with media browser doesn't come close to the the functionality of xbmc.
I also tried boxee, its not bad either but i prefer xbmc over it.


----------



## sparky77 (Feb 22, 2008)

I toyed around with the live cd version on my laptop, was not impressed. Works great running the windows version though. What annoyed me with the live cd version was I couldn't mute the mic, it always echoed through the speakers, plus hdmi scaling issues with my tv's native 16:10 ratio which is easy to fix with windows drivers and desktop resizing.


----------



## drummerbod (Jun 28, 2010)

Windows version works great on my HTPC and my daughters netbook. Doddle to setup.


----------



## panaman (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought an appletv2 off craigslist and jailbroke it and loaded xbmc on it.
Works pretty good... it can only output 720P and it only has 100MB lan port but for the bedroom its ok.. it can play most of my media... it chugs on the large blu-ray rips


----------

